# Now that digital video is becoming more common...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Now that digital video is becoming more common, do we have any volunteer videographers?

Plaz did a helluva job last year.

Somebody has got to capture the full fury on the 
SD ----> SB Express caravan on digital tape...




The biggest bummer for me is to not be able to 
participate in that!


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm bringing my DV, but I'm not sure if I'm going to be the best choice


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm considering taking some digital video, but it depends on if my friend can make it or not. I don't think I could compete with the work Plaz did though. He really did a nice job on that!

I'm also struggling with the decision of going myself... I have a pit pass to the Long Beach Grand Prix this year. The LBGP conflicts with bimmerfest (naturally). 

--SONET


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Now that digital video is becoming more common, do we have any volunteer videographers?
> 
> Plaz did a helluva job last year.
> 
> ...


I'll be taking some digital video footage of the event for sure this year Jon! :thumbup:

Just got a new vid camera and it will be with me at the event with extra batteries and a quite a few MiniDV tapes


----------



## DMan11389 (Mar 3, 2003)

I will defenitally shoot some footage for the fest. I have had some experience making videos for my friends' cars and everything else so I could probably make something pretty excitting. I will be sure to bring extra tapes. 

John, would you want the raw footage or should I edit it and make my own video for people to see?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DMan11389 said:


> *I will defenitally shoot some footage for the fest. I have had some experience making videos for my friends' cars and everything else so I could probably make something pretty excitting. I will be sure to bring extra tapes.
> 
> John, would you want the raw footage or should I edit it and make my own video for people to see? *


Raw footage would be great, but I don't eat sushi or sashimi...


I am not even a novice when it comes to this stuff,
so edited would be ideal...

:thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SONET said:


> *I'm considering taking some digital video, but it depends on if my friend can make it or not. I don't think I could compete with the work Plaz did though. He really did a nice job on that!
> 
> I'm also struggling with the decision of going myself... I have a pit pass to the Long Beach Grand Prix this year. The LBGP conflicts with bimmerfest (naturally).
> 
> --SONET *


Pit Pass!!!! :yikes: Envy envy envy! 

Dude... go to Bimmerfest Saturday.... the race isn't till Sunday.... you can have both! 

I'm going to the Mazda Rev-It-Up thing in OC after Bimmerfest... Sunday the 13th.  Anyone else here sign up?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Web cam for east coasters!!!
> *


Screw that... how about a real Bimmerfest for the East coast folks. I know there are some other events around, but I'd prefer a meet blissfully free of Hamann eyelids, body kits and 20 inch chrome wheels. 

I'm sure we can arrange to fly Shafer and his family over to add some authenticity to the event.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Screw that... how about a real Bimmerfest for the East coast folks. I know there are some other events around, but I'd prefer a meet blissfully free of Hamann eyelids, body kits and 20 inch chrome wheels.
> 
> I'm sure we can arrange to fly Shafer and his family over to add some authenticity to the event.  *


:thumbup:

Free bagger Phil will even contribute to Jon's flight expense :yikes:


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Possible*

My good friend who goes to LMU with me might be driving with me during the 'fest. He has the best prosumer camera on the market, shoots at movie speed, 24 frames per second. He might do an entire video for us if we're lucky.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Possible*



bimmerguy2006 said:


> *My good friend who goes to LMU with me might be driving with me during the 'fest. He has the best prosumer camera on the market, shoots at movie speed, 24 frames per second. He might do an entire video for us if we're lucky. *


What can we do to persuade him, Justin???

:angel:

:bigpimp:

:str8pimpi

:yikes:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What happened to all the footage that was taken from that green Windstar during last year's road rally? :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SONET said:


> *I'm also struggling with the decision of going myself... I have a pit pass to the Long Beach Grand Prix this year. The LBGP conflicts with bimmerfest (naturally).
> 
> --SONET *


But the actual race day is Sunday. The perfect way to follow up a B'fest.  :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *What happened to all the footage that was taken from that green Windstar during last year's road rally? :dunno: *


:dunno: 
Who were those guys?


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Well*

I'll ask him when he gets back from spring break, i'm sure just some credit and possibly sending it to some of the bimmer dealerships as an incentive to become a member of the Bimmer family, hehe. I'll let you know when i find out from him though. . .


----------

